# Graveyard Columns from Milk crates.



## HalloweenJared (Aug 31, 2008)

For the last two years I've put out a cemetery fence with columns for Halloween. It definitely adds to the feel of a cemetery of course but it also helps keep kids from running through the lawn and potentially tripping over the wires and cables that light up the other decorations. Here are my columns from last year.









 ​
The old columns (version 1.0) were made out of 1x2 lumber and then covered with sheets of regular white beaded styrofoam and painted. They worked pretty well but they were heavy and a pain to store in the off season. So, last year I decided I would try and come up with a column that looked just as good but could be easily disassembled for storage. I think I might have figured something out and it centers around milk crates.

My thinking is that I could get some plastic milk crates and stack them up to whatever height and then create four panels (one for each side) that could be attached (and, of course, removed) easily. These panels would then be covered in foam board and decorated like normal. When Halloween is over, I can simply remove the side panels and stack (they should stack and store quite nicely) and then unstack the milk crates and use them for storing other Halloween decorations.

I have the basic structure done. I wrote a blog posting about it on my blog for those interested.

Here is a photo of the basic structure as of now:




















We'll see how it turns out!


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

Great idea! I'm looking at doing something like this but maybe up to 8 ft tall (with an arch over top) & I need to be able to break it down & store it easily. This method might just work.

How are you attaching them to each other / the crates? This is something I'm not sure of as yet.


----------



## HalloweenJared (Aug 31, 2008)

wackychimp said:


> How are you attaching them to each other / the crates? This is something I'm not sure of as yet.


I don't have the crates attached together yet - but I'm sure I'll need to. I initially was thinking of just drilling a few holes in the lip around the top and bottom and use a small screw with a nut to attach them together into one large column.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

This is a great idea! We have two columns (1x2 form and then blue foam board), the inability to disassemble them makes storage and movement a pain. Plus we have additional totes for electrical cords and lights, this project fixes both problems!


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

I like this idea a lot.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

looking good.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

This is an interesting concept. I read the blog. Great idea to hold it together with the bungee cords. I was wondering how you were going to hold it together without screwing into the foamboard. Can hardly wait to see how the project pans out.


----------



## HalloweenJared (Aug 31, 2008)

Just an update folks. Still working on things. I have one column built. Need to add some final moulding touches and what-not. Should have it done this weekend and will post pics.


----------



## HalloweenJared (Aug 31, 2008)

So I got a little further on the columns today. Hopefully, by tomorrow, they will all be done other than the painting.

Here's a link to my blog entry, but I've posted the relevant photos below.

























































I don't like how the top came out - will probably redo it using all foam on top rather than have the plywood showing on the bottom. I didn't quite think things through on this one


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

A few years ago there was one other person I knew of on the internet who created milk crate pillar/arch for their graveyard. Since then, geocities has closed down so the site no longer exists. From what I remember though, he did not even make a wooden structure around it. I believe he glued the foam board directly to the milk crates, then used expanding foam inside of the milk crates to give it a little more stability and to have the creases come together. Them he took tools to it to 'chip' off the foam to make it look old, distressed and like it was weathered pretty bad, from there then he painted it.

I like what you did with the wooden structure because you plan on disassembling yours for storage reasons. But for those of you who do not want to spend the money on wood and tools, then 'zip ties' are a way you can secure the milk creates together and then put the foam board on all sides of the crates, glue or use expanding foam to secure it even more. This way you will not be able to disassemble the structure for storage, but its a cheaper alternative to using wood and buying tools which you might not have.

Your pillars are looking great and I cant wait to see them come along even further!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Those pillars look great very nice work!


----------



## HalloweenJared (Aug 31, 2008)

imindless said:


> A few years ago there was one other person I knew of on the internet who created milk crate pillar/arch for their graveyard. Since then, geocities has closed down so the site no longer exists. From what I remember though, he did not even make a wooden structure around it. I believe he glued the foam board directly to the milk crates, then used expanding foam inside of the milk crates to give it a little more stability and to have the creases come together. Them he took tools to it to 'chip' off the foam to make it look old, distressed and like it was weathered pretty bad, from there then he painted it.
> 
> I like what you did with the wooden structure because you plan on disassembling yours for storage reasons. But for those of you who do not want to spend the money on wood and tools, then 'zip ties' are a way you can secure the milk creates together and then put the foam board on all sides of the crates, glue or use expanding foam to secure it even more. This way you will not be able to disassemble the structure for storage, but its a cheaper alternative to using wood and buying tools which you might not have.
> 
> Your pillars are looking great and I cant wait to see them come along even further!


Good thoughts on alternatives to the wood panels. I still need to attach the milk crates together somehow (probably just a few small bolts and nuts so they can be easily removed), but I've been busy this week and haven't had a chance to get out and finish things - running out of time!


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks. That is what I mentioned though. You can use Zip Ties, from the dollar store or from the grocery store. They are SUPER cheap and they will hold anything together, tighten the crates together and cut the long strand of 'tie'. That way its a REALLY easy break down, use scissors, and you can still put a wooden frame over it and the walls. 

Just a thought, tell me what you think. Even if it takes a lot, they are super cheap and it will make it really sturdy and an easy set-up/break-down for after Halloween.


----------



## HalloweenJared (Aug 31, 2008)

Doh! Zip-ties, yes. I'll give those a try. Should probably work well. Thanks!


----------



## HalloweenJared (Aug 31, 2008)

Zip ties worked great! I put two on each side and it really sturdied (that's a word, sure) them up! I have the first two coats of paint on them. Starting to look good, if I do say so myself!




















One more highlight coat with a sponge and I think that will do it. If I have time, I may try and create some moss/lichens. We'll see...too many projects (as usual) to get done though.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Your columns are looking great! Several years ago I used the milk crates to make my columns. But the milk crates are only for stability on the inside. I used the white beaded foam that comes in a package (14 1/2" x 48") and I didn't have to cut except for making the top piece. They are very light weight but still hard to get up into the attic. I would like something I could totally break down, so I'll be following your tutorial for maybe next year.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for trying this out. It's a really great idea. This is also something I could do and I'm not a very good handy man so thanks!

Oh and they look amazing.


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

I am glad my zip tie idea worked well for you. Considering I am always looking for the best and cheapest way to do something on a project, zip ties were just the way to go for yours


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Lord! I need to stay off this site! I HAVE TO DO THIS! FANTASTIC IDEA! GENIUS!


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

definitely trying this with the milkcrates and foam board!


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

Found some milk crates this morning and had some of that pink foam which i just painted with a cheap gray paint that i bought at Menards for $10/gal. Also purchased some Rustoleum STONE spray paint which i havent used yet. I used 4 milk crates and attached them with zipties also. So far so good, this is a great idea, and CHEAP! I screwed 4 screws per board into the crates, and will touch up painting and on the corners im going to use GREAT STUFF to fill in any spaces needed. Not sure about the top yet, i will probably cut down the foam to be even with the top crate. But this is an excellent idea, thank you!


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

Do you put these out the day of Halloween? How does this foam hold up if it rains?


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

Here are 2 which are just drying and basically done, last step is STONE spray paint and see how that looks. We will see what happens.


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

Done with 2 of them


----------



## HalloweenJared (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks good! I need to (re) build mine. Sold them last year when we sold our house and moved to Oregon from Texas. It didn't rain much in Texas so I never had to worry about water damage. Oregon is going to be another story. Shouldn't be a problem with the styrofoam though. 

In 2009 and 2010 (missed 2011 because of the move), I set my fence out several weeks before Halloween and never had any problems with it (or any other props). No point in spending so much time building if you can't show it off for a while


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

HalloweenJared said:


> Looks good! I need to (re) build mine. Sold them last year when we sold our house and moved to Oregon from Texas. It didn't rain much in Texas so I never had to worry about water damage. Oregon is going to be another story. Shouldn't be a problem with the styrofoam though.
> 
> In 2009 and 2010 (missed 2011 because of the move), I set my fence out several weeks before Halloween and never had any problems with it (or any other props). No point in spending so much time building if you can't show it off for a while



I agree, did you stake them to the ground? I bought some cheap tent stakes and im going to paint them black and hook them on the bottom of the milk crates to keep them secure into the ground. Im also going to run DO NOT ENTER tape around the edge of the yard, unless i have time to make a fence, i seen a tutorial on using a pallet to make a fence. thanks, this came out nice.


----------



## HalloweenJared (Aug 31, 2008)

The stakes are a good idea. I forgot I did something like that. I had some threaded rod and I bent about an inch or so over at a ninety degree angle and then pounded the long end into the ground and the small section fit over my baseboards at the bottom of the column. Seemed to be ok although it was never really tested with any large wind gusts or anything.


----------

